# EA Declare Bad Company 2 Won’t Beat MW2 This Year



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*EA Declare Bad Company 2 Won’t Beat MW2 This Year*
06/04/2010 Written by Zak Islam










Before its release, Electronic Arts stated that they plan to beat the highly-successful Modern Warfare 2 with DICE’s Battlefield: Bad Company 2 in many aspects. One thing EA could not catch up with is the astonishing sales for Modern Warfare 2 with Activision’s shooter becoming the best entertainment launch in history. EA have now admitted that they won’t be able to outsell Modern Warfare 2 this year.
VP and UK GM Keith Ramsdale told website MCV:*It’s been great. The press reaction has been focused largely on how good the multiplayer is. It’s now recognised as genre defining, and the way the market’s going.
Are we going to beat Modern Warfare sales this year with any single title? No. But do we have a long-term goal of taking more market share or possibly growing the market? Yes.*​Before Battlefield: Bad Company 2 released, EA weren’t shy to speak up about their direct competition stating that Bad Company 2’s online component is better than Modern Warfare 2’s.
Bad Company 2 racked up an impressive 5 million units sold last month with 2 million being sold in its first month of release back in March. 



*Source: PlayStation LifeStyle*


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Considering the CoD:MW game was a long way down the line of a very long series, I would be very surprised if a relatively new game beat it so quick. It takes a long time to work up the user base to such massive amounts. One thing is sure though, the online experience is better. When the 'perk' system gets upto the same sort of level as CoD's (with a zombie type mode :T  please), then I would expect Battlefield to start to take over. This of course depends on whether or not CoD can continue to grow, but things are looking shaky at IW, so thats anybodies guess at this point.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

IW is in a mess who do they have left besides the janitor?


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I dont think there are any of the senior big names left.


----------

